

Ask HN: Review my startup, hirednext.com - jerryblack

I have created a startup to help people build their resumes to find jobs easier.<p>Here is the link to the site: http://hirednext.com
======
ismarc
I built a small personal tool to do the same thing when I was asked for my
resume recently and realized just how out of date my resume was. It was a much
simpler, much less polished one, but I think there's a definite need for the
service and that there are a good number of monetization opportunities around
it (recruiters and companies are more than willing to part with money to hire
folks).

That said, there are some issues I ran into. If you delete all the text in the
objective, I could no longer save the resume and adding text back into the
objective and then selecting "done editing" didn't actually retain the text,
so I lost any potential changes I had. Requiring at least one education entry
seems a bit limiting, especially considering the market for job seekers
includes much more than just those with a college degree. Also, the
length/format of the customizable URL meant that I could barely fit my name
with no spaces. What I would have liked to see was
hirednext.com/<name_I_chose>/<company name the resume is for>.

I think that being able to reorder the entries would be a good next feature to
add. Where I went to school is a minor footnote compared to a large number of
the achievements from my professional experience and having it first is
frequently distracting from the rest of the resume. Along those same lines,
being able to rename the "Portfolio" section would be nice...there's several
open source projects worth listing, but doesn't constitute an actual
portfolio.

All that said, this is a good start and I think if you can keep it free to job
seekers, you've got a good start on your hands.

~~~
jerryblack
we have addressed all your concerns and they have been fixed/updated.

see the change log at <http://hirednext.wordpress.com>

------
polymind
I found this site very interesting and simple. Site color choice and layout is
good for a startup which is still in beta, and can be improved. Page Loading
time is wonderful. I haven't come across any cold fusion site in recent years,
but this sounds like a nice work by hirednext.com.

I like the idea of adding you own 'css'(custom), so that you can create your
own customized resume. Video pitch feature is great and the link for that is
placed at an appropriate place.

Overall I think this has a potential of joining the likes of linkedin.com. So
all the best hirednext.

~~~
jerryblack
wow, awesome review, thank you!

------
e1ven
Interesting, but I'm not sure why I'd use this rather than doing it on my own
website.. I suppose it has a decent template, but couldn't I just create one
in LibreOffice, export to PDF/etc and post it?

If the appeal is the Video, Maybe you could push that more?

If you're going after non-technical people (who couldn't do their own site),
they're likely to just email a .doc, aren't they?

I don't mean to be critical, I'm just trying to understand who would use your
service.

~~~
jerryblack
Also in regards to the non-technical people. It takes time and effort to
create something good looking and presentable, especially when applying for a
job to stand out. So many people do not have the time, skills, etc to make it.

If you have something central where you can always store all your data, change
resume designs in a matter of one click, why now use it?!

------
polymind
Clickable link: <http://hirednext.com>

------
JoachimSchipper
A minor quibble, but I found the resume on the front page distressingly
square. Also, an example resume might be useful to convince people to sign up.

